# Project Powder - Online Snowboarding Game



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Woot!

I got into the beta and just downloaded the game!

The servers don't come up until tomorrow I guess because i can't log in yet

I can't wait though! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

I think ima pass


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

doesnt look too bad, cant be worse than some of the other free games out there. well, i got my beta invite so a quick play tonite should eather hook me or make me not want to play it again


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Im in. mainly cuz my TF2 is lagging horribly and summer just began, so I have nothing better to do
Until i start work.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

kylekilljoy said:


> Im in. mainly cuz my TF2 is lagging horribly and summer just began, so I have nothing better to do
> Until i start work.


Which reminds me... I gotta get my TF2 up and running. My CS too. Kyle, there are a few other guys on the site that play TF2 and CS. I think TJ is one of them. I'll get steam ids and the such at somepoint


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

you know i might just start a Steam ID thread


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I used to play CS but totally killed my computer with viruses


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

kylekilljoy said:


> you know i might just start a Steam ID thread



Do it up!



con3593 said:


> I used to play CS but totally killed my computer with viruses


Really? That's rough


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

it was worth the 1000's of free songs...which inevitably costed like 400 bucks :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> it was worth the 1000's of free songs...which inevitably costed like 400 bucks :laugh:


Ohhh shit. That's rough. Repairs I'm guessing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope, the computer is still broken as shit....takes like 20 minutes for a page to load....I'm using my dads now :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> Nope, the computer is still broken as shit....takes like 20 minutes for a page to load....I'm using my dads now :laugh:


Oh god, don't tell me you got fined.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

the fine would be much larger than that wouldnt it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

nope, it cost me my computer


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

nzboardlife said:


> the fine would be much larger than that wouldnt it?


I would think so, but i dunno


EDIT - i lose


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I remember the federal government sent me a letter and was like "We have been watching activity on your computer and have become aware ofsome illegal downloading. We must ask you to stop all downloading and delete the hosting program" Jesus....dont they have anything better to do?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> I remember the federal government sent me a letter and was like "We have been watching activity on your computer and have become aware ofsome illegal downloading. We must ask you to stop all downloading and delete the hosting program" Jesus....dont they have anything better to do?


Haha, the gov't having something better to do? Ohhh that's funny.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

We'll deal with oil later, this mother fucker is downloading music illegally!! SMITH! Send this boy a stern letter....don't hold out on the harshness!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

not when there music companies have the governments ears and are more than likely lining their pockets

but ye, i missed the opening of the beta last night, hopefully gonna get some game time tonite tho


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

This topic is crazy lol

Anyway I got to play the beta some today and had a lot of fun. All the modes are really cool, but I mostly just do the vanilla race mode.

It's a lot like SSX but that's a good thing I think because none of the SSX games had online multiplayer.

Has anybody else been able to really play? By the way, my name in game is "saphar".


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah ive been playing a lot actually
im Kylekilljoy in game


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

How do you like the game so far?

I REALLY like coin mode and battle mode - adds a nice variety. I joined a guild last night, which seems pretty cool, though I don't know if I like the idea of them being called "guilds." Should be crews or teams or soemthing IMO.

Once this game actually comes out, I can already tell I'm going to be a total addict


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Something tells me that desser has something to do with the development of the game. Not there's anything wrong with that, but you should come out and say it. 

I am sure people would more than glad to comment on the game.

I would try it, but I am to lazy to change partitions from OSX to windows xp, maybe later.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah i agree it should be crews
i like that
and battle mode just gets annoying, coin is fun but straight racing is the best.
the leveling keeps it interesting i suppose, but becomes slightly monotonous.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Something tells me that desser has something to do with the development of the game. Not there's anything wrong with that, but you should come out and say it.


I wish...



kylekilljoy said:


> yeah i agree it should be crews
> i like that
> and battle mode just gets annoying, coin is fun but straight racing is the best.
> the leveling keeps it interesting i suppose, but becomes slightly monotonous.


The leveling seems really fun at first, but I could see it being really annoying in the long run. That leveling slope is steeper than the slopes you actually race on!

I just like battle mode because of how chaotic it is. It lets me people because I couldn't beat otherwise with a well timed ice spear


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

desser said:


> I wish...


Yeah ok...... and I am superman :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Woot!!! I got into Closed Beta for Project Powder. Awesome racing game in my opinion. Love racing agsinst other players and doing tricks.

A new fansite was just released for it called ProjectPowderHQ. Awesome site with lots of features including a forum arcade, IRC Chat, and a wiki. Will get bigger when Open Beta arrives but it's a great site to go to!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

alaric said:


> Which reminds me... I gotta get my TF2 up and running. My CS too. Kyle, there are a few other guys on the site that play TF2 and CS. I think TJ is one of them. I'll get steam ids and the such at somepoint


you play CS: Source?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

windrider07 said:


> Woot!!! I got into Closed Beta for Project Powder. Awesome racing game in my opinion. Love racing agsinst other players and doing tricks.
> 
> A new fansite was just released for it called ProjectPowderHQ. Awesome site with lots of features including a forum arcade, IRC Chat, and a wiki. Will get bigger when Open Beta arrives but it's a great site to go to!


LOL!, 1 Post.....hmmmmm.....suspicious?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

windrider07 said:


> Woot!!! I got into Closed Beta for Project Powder. Awesome racing game in my opinion. Love racing agsinst other players and doing tricks.
> 
> A new fansite was just released for it called ProjectPowderHQ. Awesome site with lots of features including a forum arcade, IRC Chat, and a wiki. Will get bigger when Open Beta arrives but it's a great site to go to!


SPAM, 

same IP???


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

On another note, I tried the game and to be honest didn't like it. Why? to many options before I could actually play, to much loading for nothing.

The game itself is not bad, but the loading and options windows fucked up the experience.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Nope, not a spammer. I just work as a promoter/tester for the game. Everything I post up is completely true. I think the game is a thrill to play and well. ProjectPowderHQ has been seen by many as a very good fansite and I foresee that I will get bigger when Open Beta arrives for Project Powder (new maps, characters, skills, etc.).

The game is still in Closed Beta so there's still a lot of bugs but hey, never expect a bug-free game when Closed Beta comes...that's why we test the game so we can report any abnormalities


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> On another note, I tried the game and to be honest didn't like it. Why? to many options before I could actually play, to much loading for nothing.
> 
> The game itself is not bad, but the loading and options windows fucked up the experience.


Yeah, the first time you load the game takes FOREVER. I crahsed the first time I played the game and had to do it all over again, but now it loads pretty quick. I think it's because it detects your settings the first time you start.

On my laptop the game won't even run.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

I just signed in, hopefully this is enjoying as you all tell here 
Any tips, powder pro`s before I get this game roling?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone managed to install the files in another directory as your standard C:\program files\... ?
Apperently the program won`t do it, it complains of diskspace, while I have certainly enough (couple of hundreds of GB).


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

tonysimoni said:


> Anyone managed to install the files in another directory as your standard C:\program files\... ?
> Apperently the program won`t do it, it complains of diskspace, while I have certainly enough (couple of hundreds of GB).


I just installed in the normal place so I don't know about that.


----------

